# Rear caliper won't retract



## Berto (Jul 15, 2005)

In trying to retract the piston on the rear caliper of my '96 Maxima to allow for the new brake pads, it won't go in. I bought the special tool, which is a big help, but the piston just turns and turns and doesn't retract. The rubber accordian-like gasket is a little chewed up around the piston, could this be the problem. I'm dreading taking the caliper apart. . . . Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Berto said:


> The rubber accordian-like gasket is a little chewed up around the piston, could this be the problem. I'm dreading taking the caliper apart. . . . Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Ack. That sounds like a piece of the caliper boot (the rubber accordian like thing) has gotten caught between the piston and the caliper bore. You will have to take the piston apart to check/repair this.


----------

